# My First Muhle Glashutte....



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Just received my 29er Ziegerdatum and I have to say it's even better looking in person! It's also my first German added to the collection. Will add more pics in the wild as the week progresses!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Congrats, merry Christmas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Another as promised.... Merry Christmas!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations! We have a Muhle Glashutte dealer here in town and they've hosted Thilo Muhle in the past - very nice gentleman. If the budget allows I may have to add one of his watches to my collection this year. Perhaps the model you have.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Congrats! What a nice holiday companion.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Congratulations. Wear it in good health! 

I love that brand, but don’t like to go over 40mm, so I’m waiting for them to make some smaller cases....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)

Congrats on the purchase! That watch is getting added to my wish list, lol. Love the color combo!


----------



## ZeeJayTC81 (Jul 17, 2018)

This was on my wish list a few months ago and kind of forgot about it. Thanks for reminding me!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

The colors within that watches face work really well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Still loving this watch! Even works great as a dress watch when paired with colors that work with it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planetwine (Nov 20, 2018)

Quite a lovely piece! Congratulations!


----------

